

Old School Hacking (Jamming proximity fuses during WWII) - friism
http://www.smecc.org/proximity_fuze_jamming_-_w_w__salisbury.htm

======
joe_bleau
Read "The Deadly Fuze" by Ralph Belknap Baldwin for the story behind the VT
fuze development. It's a great engineering story.

[http://www.amazon.com/deadly-fuze-secret-weapon-
World/dp/089...](http://www.amazon.com/deadly-fuze-secret-weapon-
World/dp/0891410872)

